
Elon Musk: Flying Cars Are Bad, So I'm Digging Tunnels Instead - ENGNR
https://www.inverse.com/article/27933-elon-musk-the-boring-company-flying-cars-tunnels?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=inverse&utm_campaign=organic
======
flukus
Breaking News: Elon Musk read finishes new science fiction story!

